# Poisonings prompt stronger acetaminophen warnings



## VentMedic (Jun 10, 2009)

*This always seems to get a bunch of laughs from some EMT(P)s but you should be aware of it and why some patients may have concerns. You should also know which OTC meds contain acetaminophen.*

*http://www.ems1.com/ems-products/education-training/articles/501751-Poisonings-prompt-stronger-acetaminophen-warnings/*

*Poisonings prompt stronger acetaminophen warnings*




> *ALBUQUERQUE, N.M. — Got a cold? Feel lousy? Before you load up on some of the familiar brandname over-the-counter drugs, pay attention to the warning labels.*





> The Food and Drug Administration issued a report late last month calling for stronger warnings on drugs containing the painkiller acetaminophen - an ingredient in common remedies like Tylenol, NyQuil, Theraflu and Excedrin.
> 
> The New Mexico Poison and Drug Information Center added its warning last week after helping *90 people in the past year* *who were poisoned by unintentionally taking too much acetaminophen.*


----------



## Sasha (Jun 10, 2009)

Tylenol is making sure you read that warning, too. On one side of the box, it says "OPEN ON OTHER SIDE" and on the "other side" where you're suppose to open, it warns about not mixing with other acetaminophen containing drugs.


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 10, 2009)

*Not too long agon they D/C'ed and changed some forms of their products, esp pediatric*

HOWEVER, some GP MD's are saying you can safely take up to 4 grams a day(adult healthy human); however, many OTC and some Rx products contain acetaminphen which are not evident in the name.
If your liver is affected (like hepatitis), or you are being exposed to hepatotoxic chemicals (like alcohol), all bets are off.


----------



## DV_EMT (Jun 10, 2009)

man... you would think that the american public would be better informed. 1 gm max/24hrs.

its not rocket science... the stupidity of america today is befuddling!!!


----------



## Sasha (Jun 10, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> man... you would think that the american public would be better informed. 1 gm max/24hrs.
> 
> its not rocket science... the stupidity of america today is befuddling!!!



Yeah.. Because you know like EVERY American is well versed in pharmacology!


----------



## fortsmithman (Jun 10, 2009)

Most people I know read the directions on the box you know the directions that state maximum dosages.  I know I do.


----------



## remote_medic (Jun 10, 2009)

Ummm, please cite your sources for a max of 1g of Tylenol per 24 hours. Everything I have read is a max of 4g per 24 hour period.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## fortsmithman (Jun 10, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> man... you would think that the american public would be better informed. 1 gm max/24hrs.
> 
> its not rocket science... the stupidity of america today is befuddling!!!



I'm looking at a bottle of Tylenol extra strength and on the bottle it says it is hazardous to exceed 8 tablets a day unless advised by a doctor and each tablet is 500 mg making it 4 grams a day.


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 10, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> man... you would think that the american public would be better informed. 1 gm max/24hrs.
> 
> its not rocket science... the stupidity of america today is befuddling!!!


 
From our last thread about Tylenol it was easy to see how some in EMS  were also clueless about dosages for this med or its significance.


----------



## remote_medic (Jun 12, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> From our last thread about Tylenol it was easy to see how some in EMS  were also clueless about dosages for this med or its significance.



I'm not sure if I understand your intent here...are you saying that we are clueless because we think the dose is 4g in 24h? 

I'm just seeking clarification before making my statement...

Chris


----------



## vquintessence (Jun 14, 2009)

remote_medic said:


> I'm not sure if I understand your intent here...are you saying that we are clueless because we think the dose is 4g in 24h?
> 
> I'm just seeking clarification before making my statement...
> 
> Chris



There was an "argument" last week or so involving Vent and an EMT who was mocking a pt who called 911 for an unintentional OD involving acetaminophen and numerous medications.  She likes to include EMS as a whole when there are a few morons out there who dismiss any illness that isn't immediately and apparently life threatening.  I can relate to her pragmatic pessimism regarding EMS at times, but calling us all dummies makes me cry .  Doubt the EMT in that argument took any knowledge from that debate/argument... he was pretty cocky... kind of justifies the lowly image of EMS?


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 14, 2009)

vquintessence said:


> She likes to include EMS as a whole when there are a few morons out there who dismiss any illness that isn't immediately and apparently life threatening.


 
Do you not understand the word "some"?

There are "some" in EMS who speak without knowing the facts. This is also the reason why we have lengthy education threads. Some also assume the patient or facility is always wrong just by what their "mentors" with the same level of training have told them. This is one of the reasons why EMTs should quickly continue with their education.



remote_medic said:


> I'm not sure if I understand your intent here...are you saying that we are clueless because we think the dose is 4g in 24h?
> 
> I'm just seeking clarification before making my statement...
> 
> Chris


 
My reason for posting the acetaminophen warnings that are out there for the public is to inform you as to how the general public is being educated.  From this you can build upon when you get a call about their concerns.  You also should know about acetaminophen and what is pertinent in an assessment.   If you have to ask intent about dosage and dangers of a drug then maybe you may not have all the information either.


----------



## vquintessence (Jun 14, 2009)

Apologies.  I was more or less joking; ironically trying to stave off an argument with accusations or downright belittling dialogue... but failed to notice one within my own efforts.  Blah.


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 14, 2009)

vquintessence said:


> Apologies. I was more or less joking; ironically trying to stave off an argument with accusations or downright belittling dialogue... but failed to notice one within my own efforts. Blah.


 
Apologies to you also since most of your posts  have an educational message somewhere in them.


----------



## Hal9000 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Roommate*

I used to have a roomie who was not all too smart.  He would get drunk all the time and then come home, vomiting of course, and take Tylenol PM to help him sleep. I reminded him once.  Not sure why he thought he needed anything to help him sleep anyway...he was always out immediately and snoring up a storm.


----------

